# airbag/inspection



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

alright so i got a 99 nissan altima bought it for 300 the kid ditched it airbags went off he cut them out taped the steering wheel up and drove it till the inspection ran out he was told that the car would not pass inspection due to the airbag light on...in NY state 1996 and newer cars have to be hooked up to a computer and it will read the codes and it will not pass if the check engine light is on for any reason now my question is will it pass with the airbag light on i talked to a mechanic who told me he is almost sure it will pass, anybody know? thanks


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

if you talking to a mechanic who doesn't know the state inspection laws then I wouldn't bother talking to him because he can't be that great of a mechanic w/out a state inspection license. 

It may pass the emissions portion of the test but if NY State holds a safety portion you aren't going to pass. And most states adopt a safety test before the emissions tests came about. So i'm gunna bet on you not being able to pass unless you get the air bags replaced. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out

Darktide


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

do you mean it wont pass on the computer or by an physical inspection from the mechanic


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

i'm not entirely sure if it throws are code (i'll check the haynes manual in a few minutes) but upon physical inspection if the mechanic can tell that the air bags are not present you will not pass inspection. I'm willing to bet plenty of money on that one.

Darktide


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

ok thanks check the manual and let me now if it throws codes thanks agian


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the haynes manual doesn't list any ECM codes for air bag presence or air bag deployment. *shrug* Just make sure they can't tell that its missing and you should be all set. Though you'll have to do some fast talking if you get into an accident and it doesn't deploy... but someone would have to be intelligent enough to question it (maybe the insurance).

Darktide


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

ha im a fast talker i should be alright thanks


----------

